# Will An Audio Interface Fix This Issue? (Final)



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok so it seems the main issue I am having right now is that I have built a larger template for making Orchestral Music and what is happening is that I am using PLAY instruments which is on SSD's and Kontakt Instruments which is on a 2tb Hardrive. I notice that when I start putting stuff together and playing it back my DAW (FL Studio 12) Lags a lot and I notice the CPU usage percentage rise extremely but when I stop playback it goes down.There was one time that it force-closed on me due to this. The sound card I use is Realtek Audio HD and I want to know WILL an Audio Interface solve this problem? If a lot of people say yes ill get one

CPU Specs: Intel i7 3.60gz 64gb Ram Windows 10


----------



## Ecliptiq Audio (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

I'm using FL Studio also. Can you do a screenshot on FL's Audio Settings window? Maybe I can give some advice what to change. 
By the way, even a cheaper audio interface is better than any computers built in soundcard, so definitely worth getting one, even if you don't record anything.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 18, 2018)

There's no guarantee it will fix your issue, but considering you are working with a larger template and Hollywood Orchestra, you can't go wrong. I suspect your performance will greatly increase. As Peter mentioned, even a lower quality interface will do wonders, such as a Stenberg UR22 (there are plenty of options).


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 18, 2018)

PeterMilkovic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using FL Studio also. Can you do a screenshot on FL's Audio Settings window? Maybe I can give some advice what to change.
> By the way, even a cheaper audio interface is better than any computers built in soundcard, so definitely worth getting one, even if you don't record anything.
> ...


Thanks for the response and info, heres a screen shot of the audio settings


----------



## Ecliptiq Audio (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

Switch the device to ASIO4ALL, it should be one of the option, and it works much better.
Also enable smart disable at the CPU section. It switches off the plugins which aren't in use at the moment of the playback, so it saves CPU.
Also make sure that all instruments and effects are allowed to be processed multithreaded. You check them out here:






You can try lowering the resampling quality too from 512point.

Let me know if these helped.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 18, 2018)

PeterMilkovic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Switch the device to ASIO4ALL, it should be one of the option, and it works much better.
> Also enable smart disable at the CPU section. It switches off the plugins which aren't in use at the moment of the playback, so it saves CPU.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions but Asio sounds like it kind of downgrades the quality of the sound I remember trying it when I kinda got started making music and I remember the sound being kinda bad


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 18, 2018)

PeterMilkovic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Switch the device to ASIO4ALL, it should be one of the option, and it works much better.
> Also enable smart disable at the CPU section. It switches off the plugins which aren't in use at the moment of the playback, so it saves CPU.
> ...


And I did try the smart disable before but the problem with that is that it cancels out sustained notes when held for more than like 4 seconds.


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 18, 2018)

In your situation the advantage of an audio interface over onboard audio is mainly the effiency of the drivers that run the interface. As a general rule more efficient drivers generally equates to better performance. 

You also get better quality conversion so the signal reaching your monitors or headphones is truer. 

See if your template is more manageable with ASIO4ALL.


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 19, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> In your situation the advantage of an audio interface over onboard audio is mainly the effiency of the drivers that run the interface. As a general rule more efficient drivers generally equates to better performance.
> 
> You also get better quality conversion so the signal reaching your monitors or headphones is truer.
> 
> See if your template is more manageable with ASIO4ALL.


its not, asio still performs the same as realtek


----------

